# Erster 16 Bit Prozessor auf Kohlenstoff-Basis vorgestellt



## RyzA (30. August 2019)

Hallo!


Da es bei PCGH die CPU News noch nicht gibt, mache ich mal hier einen Thread darüber auf.
Weil das Thema ja sehr interessant ist.

Forschung: Funktionaler 16-Bit-Prozessor mit Carbon Nanotubes - ComputerBase
Funktionierender RISC-V-Prozessor aus Kohlenstoff-Nanoröhrchen ist da - WinFuture.de
Die ersten Forschungs-Chips mit Kohlenstoffnanoroehren werden gefertigt - Hardwareluxx
Forscher konstruieren ersten Computer aus mehr als 14.000 Nanoroehrchen-Transistoren Nanotube-Computer sagt "Hello World!" - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin

Das ist schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. 
Nur die Taktfrequenzen beim Kohlenstoff-Protoypen sind wohl noch sehr niedrig, obwohl theoretisch mit Kohlenstoff ja  deutlich mehr möglich sein soll.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


Schöner Fortschritt!


RyzA schrieb:


> Das Silizium wird irgendwann  knapp


Nein, wird es nicht.
Silizium ist das 3. häufigste Element der Erde nach Eisen und Sauerstoff, in der Erdrinde sogar das zweithäufigste.
Das geht uns nie aus.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nein, wird es nicht.
> Silizium ist das 3. häufigste Element der Erde nach Eisen und Sauerstoff, in der Erdrinde sogar das zweithäufigste.
> Das geht uns nie aus.


Achso ok. Dann bin dahingehend wohl falsch informiert gewesen.
Aber bei der Fertigungsgrößen ist irgendwann mal Schluß.
Und dann sind Alternativen ganz gut.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber bei der Fertigungsgrößen ist irgendwann mal Schluß.
> Und dann sind Alternativen ganz gut.


Komischerweise gilt *Moores Law* immer noch.
Irgendein Kniff fällt den Forschern immer ein, um die Prozessoren schneller zu machen.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Komischerweise gilt *Moores Law* immer noch.
> Irgendein Kniff fällt den Forschern immer ein, um die Prozessoren schneller zu machen.


Ja aber irgendwann ist damit Ende.


----------



## Lexx (30. August 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Silizium ist das 3. häufigste Element der Erde nach Eisen und Sauerstoff


Nicht Wasserstoff?

Interessante Info... muss ich mich mal weiter einlesen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ja aber irgendwann ist damit Ende.


Bis zum Quantenrechner gehts no a bisserl...


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja aber irgendwann ist damit Ende.


Wer weiß.
Wir wissen von der Materie noch nicht sehr viel.


----------



## efdev (30. August 2019)

Und RISC-V


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2019)

Lexx schrieb:


> Bis zum Quantenrechner gehts no a bisserl...


Die sollen angeblich nur für spezielle Aufgaben eingesetzt werden können.


----------



## Lexx (30. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> spezielle Aufgaben




Trotzdem kewl: Forschung fasziniert und begeistert mich immer!


----------



## JanJake (30. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja aber irgendwann ist damit Ende.



Es wurde auch mal von Menschen behauptet, man wird nie schneller als der Schall sein oder eine Lokomotive wird nie schneller als 200 fahren können. 

Bill Gates fand ich auch super: 

"Man wird nie mehr als 640kb Ram brauch" 

Immer wieder Lustig, wie auf etwas gewartet wird, was wohl nie eintreten wird. Das Mooreresche Gesetz besagt nur, dass die Schaltkreise in regelmäßigen Abständen verdoppelt werden. Eine Zeit wurde nie explizit genannte. Es wird vielleicht iwann länger dauern als die üblichen 2 Jahre, aber auch dann gilt das Gesetz noch weiterhin. 

An sich aber ganz interessant das ganze. Man versucht andere Mittel zu finden um schneller zu werden, aber den wirklichen durchbruch gab es noch nicht. Ideen und Vorschläge für alles sind da, aber den Zündenden Gedanken gab es wohl noch nicht.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2019)

JanJake schrieb:


> Es wurde auch mal von Menschen behauptet, man wird nie schneller als der Schall sein oder eine Lokomotive wird nie schneller als 200 fahren können.


Und das nichts schneller als das Licht ist, was bis heute stimmt.


----------



## sinchilla (30. August 2019)

bin gespannt, die sandkornbasis reicht für den casualgamer ja in der regel noch. In bezug zur gpu kommen ja mittlerweile bloß noch 5 % pro jahr, selbst wenn Holzkohle das medium wäre


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und das nichts schneller als das Licht ist, was bis heute stimmt.


Nö, wir wissen es einfach nicht besser.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Forschung: Funktionaler 16-Bit-Prozessor mit Carbon Nanotubes.


Auf Kohlenstoffbasis fallen mir gerade ganz andere hochpotente biologische Rechnersysteme ein.


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Auf Kohlenstoffbasis fallen mir gerade ganz andere hochpotente biologische Rechnersysteme ein.


Ich glaube du meinst damit "uns".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube du meinst damit "uns".


Genau, und die Versuche zur Kultivierung von Nervenzellen laufen
Kultivierung menschlicher Gehirnschnitte in Petrischale

Für viele Anwendungen könnten auf Basis von neutronalen Netzen effiziente Rechner entstehen, die z.B. Gesichtserkennen betreiben etc, Alles, was irgendwie optimiert werden muss, schaffen solche System recht fix.
FF-2017-10 | Chips, auf denen Nervenzellen wachsen

Und ebenso lernt man vom Gehirn und baut es in Silizium nach
Gehirn im Miniformat: Chip ahmt Verhalten von Neuronen und Synapsen nach – medizin-und-elektronik.de

Das wird noch total spannend


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Genau, und die Versuche zur Kultivierung von Nervenzellen laufen
> Kultivierung menschlicher Gehirnschnitte in Petrischale
> 
> Für viele Anwendungen könnten auf Basis von neutronalen Netzen effiziente Rechner entstehen, die z.B. Gesichtserkennen betreiben etc, Alles, was irgendwie optimiert werden muss, schaffen solche System recht fix.
> ...


Interessant ist das. Nur würde das auch wieder irgendwann Fragen aufwerfen wie: "Ab wann gelten solche Neuronennetzwerke als Lebensform?" 
Ethisch usw.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> "Ab wann gelten solche Neuronennetzwerke als Lebensform?"
> Ethisch usw.


Wenn sie sagen "Ich hab heute keine Lust zum Rechnen.
Macht den Mist mal ohne mich."


----------



## NatokWa (31. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und das nichts schneller als das Licht ist, was bis heute stimmt.



Falsch .. Tachionen SIND schneller als das Licht . Mehrfach bewiesen worden . Und von "Wimps" welche gerne als Neutrinos bezeichnet werden nimmt man ähnliches an . Licht SCHWINGT in sich und fliegt damit nicht wirklich "Geradeaus" . Tachionen schwingen in sich nur sehr schwach und bewegen sich dadurch schneller "Geradeaus" jedoch weiterhin mit der gleichen "Netto-Geschwindigkeit" .

Zumindest ist das mein aktueller Wissensstand zu dem Thema


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2019)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Falsch .. Tachionen SIND schneller als das Licht . Mehrfach bewiesen worden . Und von "Wimps" welche gerne als Neutrinos bezeichnet werden nimmt man ähnliches an . Licht SCHWINGT in sich und fliegt damit nicht wirklich "Geradeaus" . Tachionen schwingen in sich nur sehr schwach und bewegen sich dadurch schneller "Geradeaus" jedoch weiterhin mit der gleichen "Netto-Geschwindigkeit" .
> 
> Zumindest ist das mein aktueller Wissensstand zu dem Thema


Tachyonen wurden noch nicht nachgewiesen und sind rein hypothetisch.

Und zu den Neutrinos



> Seit den 1980er Jahren befassen sich einige Physiker mit der These, dass Neutrinos Tachyonen sind. Um dies zu testen, gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. Eine Möglichkeit, diese These zu belegen oder zu widerlegen, liegt in der direkten Massenbestimmung, z. B. durch Ausmessung der Endpunktenergie beim Tritiumzerfall. Früher maß man bei den Tritium-Zerfallsexperimenten teilweise scheinbar negative Massenquadrate.Dies konnte auf einen (bis dahin unbemerkten) Oberflächeneffekt des Detektorkristalls zurückgeführt werden.
> 
> Beim OPERA am CERN meinte man 2011 Hinweise auf überlichtschnelle Neutrinos gefunden zu haben (also als Tachyonen-Kandidaten), später erwies sich das jedoch als Messfehler (siehe Messungen der Neutrinogeschwindigkeit).
> 
> Die Beobachtung von Neutrinooszillationen zeigt, dass Neutrinos eine von null verschiedene Masse besitzen. Das bedeutet, dass sie sich langsamer als mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegen, daher können sie keine Tachyonen sein.


Quelle: Tachyon – Wikipedia

Aber ich glaube wir schweifen hier zu weit vom eigentlichen Thema ab.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. August 2019)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Falsch .. Tachionen SIND schneller als das Licht . Mehrfach bewiesen worden . Und von "Wimps" welche gerne als Neutrinos bezeichnet werden nimmt man ähnliches an . Licht SCHWINGT in sich und fliegt damit nicht wirklich "Geradeaus" . Tachionen schwingen in sich nur sehr schwach und bewegen sich dadurch schneller "Geradeaus" jedoch weiterhin mit der gleichen "Netto-Geschwindigkeit" .
> 
> Zumindest ist das mein aktueller Wissensstand zu dem Thema


Du denkst zu grob.
In der Quanten-Theorie sind wir 20 Zehnerpotenzen zu weit weg von der Feinstruktur der Materie.

Wir wissen ja noch nicht mal genau, wie ein Photon entsteht, wenn ein Elektron vom angeregten Zustand in den Grundzustand zurückfliegt.

Frappierend ist, daß man einer Wellenlänge eine genaue Energiemenge in eV zuordnen kann.
So haben "blaue" Photonen ca. 2,7 eV, "rote" um die 1,7eV.

Es gibt noch viel zu tun - Minol.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2019)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Falsch .. Tachionen SIND schneller als das Licht . Mehrfach bewiesen worden . Und von "Wimps" welche gerne als Neutrinos bezeichnet werden nimmt man ähnliches an . Licht SCHWINGT in sich und fliegt damit nicht wirklich "Geradeaus" . Tachionen schwingen in sich nur sehr schwach und bewegen sich dadurch schneller "Geradeaus" jedoch weiterhin mit der gleichen "Netto-Geschwindigkeit" .
> 
> Zumindest ist das mein aktueller Wissensstand zu dem Thema



Du bist zu oft bei den Flacherdlern.


----------



## NatokWa (1. September 2019)

Sehr witzig Trashhold .... was hat meine Aussage mit solchen Wissenschaftsverweigerern zu tun ?


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (2. September 2019)

@ TE: möglicherweise ist die Überschrift schlicht falsch, da IBM schon ewig mit Graphen-basierter Elektronik herumhantiert. Die eine oder andere CPU war da möglicherweise auch schon dabei, daher ist der o.g. Prozessor nicht zweifelsfrei der erste Kohlenstoff-basierte Prozessor. Einfach in "CNT" umändern, dann wird's richtig.
IBM builds graphene chip that's 10,000 times faster, using standard CMOS processes - ExtremeTech

Erstmal: definitiv ein Meilenstein, überhaupt mal einen funktionierenden Prozessor aus CNTs gebaut zu haben.
Allerdings: die Erwartungen muss man an der Stelle dann aber schon wieder deutlich ausbremsen. Die CNT-basierten Transistoren in dieser CPU sind mit Sicherheit noch Größenordnungen von der Leistungsfähigkeit unserer heutigen Si-Technologie entfernt - das zeigt schon alleine die Fertigung. 16000 funktionierende CNT-Transistoren ist eine Hausnummer, die sind aber alle noch in Mikrometer-dimensionen. Weit, weit weg von den <50 nm der Transistoren in einer heutigen CPU. Da muss noch viel passieren. CNTs geordnet zu wachsen ist eine extrem große Herausforderung. Bis das in Sachen Performance und Kosten an einen Si-Transistor heranreicht, vergehen noch Jahrzehnte. Wenn es überhaupt mal kommt. Kann gut sein, dass die Technologie irgendein Problem hat, welches ihr letzten Endes das Genick bricht. War bei IBM nicht anders.

Des Weiteren:


Lexx schrieb:


> Nicht Wasserstoff?


Ja. Wasserstoff ist natürlich das häufigste Element quasi überall 
Gemeint ist die Erdkruste.



Lexx schrieb:


> Bis zum Quantenrechner gehts no a bisserl...


Der Quantenrechner ist nicht die ultimative Lösung für alles, da es aktuell nur eine Hand voll Algorithmen gibt, welche auf einem Quantenrechner überhaupt schneller sind, als auf einem regulären Rechner - und die meisten davon sind wiederum quasi irrelevant für den absoluten Gros aller Nutzer. Die Ausnahme bilden maximal der Grover-Algorithmus sowie der Shor-Algorithmus. Wenn man nicht gerade riesige Datenbanken durchsucht und/ oder RSA-Verschlüsselungen knacken will, ist der Quantenrechner weitestgehend uninteressant.

gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2019)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Sehr witzig Trashhold .... was hat meine Aussage mit solchen Wissenschaftsverweigerern zu tun ?


Z.B. dass Tachyons noch nie beobachtet, oder besser bewiesen, worden sind?
Tachyons sind ein rein hypothetisches Konstrukt, dem gewisse Eigenschaften zugesprochen werden, _*wenn*_ sie es geben sollte.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2019)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> @ TE: möglicherweise ist die Überschrift schlicht falsch, da IBM schon ewig mit Graphen-basierter Elektronik herumhantiert. Die eine oder andere CPU war da möglicherweise auch schon dabei, daher ist der o.g. Prozessor nicht zweifelsfrei der erste Kohlenstoff-basierte Prozessor. Einfach in "CNT" umändern, dann wird's richtig.
> IBM builds graphene chip that's 10,000 times faster, using standard CMOS processes - ExtremeTech


Ja aber ist das von IBM auch ein 16 Bit Prozessor?


----------



## shootme55 (4. September 2019)

So lang es Fraser Island gibt brauchen wir uns über die Siliziumreserven der Erde mal keine Sorgen machen...

Hab die News jetzt schon 2 mal gelesen. Find ich zwar sehr interessant, aber ich glaub das wird noch sehr sehr lange dauern bis wir das im Praxiseinsatz beobachten können. Immerhin sind die Nanotubes nicht billig, die Reinheitsanforderungen sind ein Wahnsinn, und bis die Technik die bestehenden Siliziumstrukturen überholt dürfte es noch einige Zeit dauern, auch wenn die Leistungszuwächse prozentuell auf die Vorgängergeneration nicht mehr so dramatisch ausfallen wie früher.

Nennt mich pessimistisch, aber ich glaube nicht dass ich den Quantencomputer im praktischen Einsatz noch erleben werde, und ich bin noch keine 35.

Hat sich jemand in diesem Forum eigentlich schonmal Gedanken gemacht dass wir uns über mangelnden Leistungszuwachs nur beschweren weil wir jede Generation prozentuell zum Vorgänger und nicht in absoluten Zahlen beurteilen?  15% in 1,5 Jahren bei Intel sind wenn mans in Flops beurteilt nämlich 2016-18 deutlich mehr als die 100% in 1996-1998.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2019)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Hat sich jemand in diesem Forum eigentlich schonmal Gedanken gemacht dass wir uns über mangelnden Leistungszuwachs nur beschweren weil wir jede Generation prozentuell zum Vorgänger und nicht in absoluten Zahlen beurteilen?  15% in 1,5 Jahren bei Intel sind wenn mans in Flops beurteilt nämlich 2016-18 deutlich mehr als die 100% in 1996-1998.


Ja sicher... so kann man es auch betrachten.

Und das finde ich an Foren wie diesem so gut. Es gibt unterschiedliche Blickwinkel der User.
Das ist sehr fruchtbar.


----------



## MineralWasserZ (4. September 2019)

Ich hoffe das RISC V selbst mal Fortschritte bw. endlich mal Bastler Projekte mit annehmbarer Geschwindigkeit auf den Markt kommen, muss nichteinmal ein Pie Formfactor sein,
mir würde sowas in Form einer ITX Platine reichen.

Als embedded gibt es das schon aber 1K Dollar sind mir für einen kleinen Hobbybetrieb einfach viel zu hoch, 
200 - 300 Dollarwürde ich dafür aber sogar geben; Mit einem Pcie Slot meintwegen x1 aber offen das man eine x16 Karte stecken kann.

Irgendwo in den weiten des Internet hatte jemand ein embedded Board mit einer alten ich glaube HD 6450 und Debian? am laufen


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (5. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja aber ist das von IBM auch ein 16 Bit Prozessor?



Heh, guter Einwand, darauf hab ich gar nicht geachtet  Schande über mein Haupt.
Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht. Möglicherweise in den Labs oder so.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## P2063 (6. September 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nein, wird es nicht.
> Silizium ist das 3. häufigste Element der Erde nach Eisen und Sauerstoff, in der Erdrinde sogar das zweithäufigste.
> Das geht uns nie aus.



Es geht bei dem Begriff der Knappheit in diesem Zusammenhang nicht um die Häufigkeit das Element irgendwo zu finden, sondern es in einem für den jeweiligen Zweck nutzbaren Reinheitsgrad vorliegen zu haben. So ein Prozessor besteht ja nicht aus einzelnen Sandkörnern, sondern es werden hochreine Kristalle gezüchtet aus denen die Wafer bestehen und dafür sind die weltweiten Herstellungskapazitäten begrenzt. Wenn dann auch noch andere Industriezweige an das gleiche Ausgangsmaterial wollen wie zum Beispiel die Photovoltaikindustrie, für die vor einigen Jahren noch der "Abfall" aus der Chipproduktion ausgereicht hat, konkurriert man mittlerweile wesentlich stärker um reinere Materialien in großer Menge und treibt dadurch die Preise.


----------



## shootme55 (6. September 2019)

P2063 schrieb:


> Es geht bei dem Begriff der Knappheit in diesem Zusammenhang nicht um die Häufigkeit das Element irgendwo zu finden, sondern es in einem für den jeweiligen Zweck nutzbaren Reinheitsgrad vorliegen zu haben. So ein Prozessor besteht ja nicht aus einzelnen Sandkörnern, sondern es werden hochreine Kristalle gezüchtet aus denen die Wafer bestehen und dafür sind die weltweiten Herstellungskapazitäten begrenzt. Wenn dann auch noch andere Industriezweige an das gleiche Ausgangsmaterial wollen wie zum Beispiel die Photovoltaikindustrie, für die vor einigen Jahren noch der "Abfall" aus der Chipproduktion ausgereicht hat, konkurriert man mittlerweile wesentlich stärker um reinere Materialien in großer Menge und treibt dadurch die Preise.



Ist zwar grundsätzlich richtig, aber auch bei der Reinheit gibts noch reichlich hochreinen Quarzsand, und selbst wenn der aus ist haben wir keinen Mangel sondern höheren Reinigungsaufwand.


----------



## P2063 (6. September 2019)

darum sage ich ja, das Problem ist nicht die Rohstoffmenge sondern die Verarbeitungskapazitäten


----------

